# New Mini Jack - need advice !



## Peri (Dec 28, 2008)

I have acquired 1 1/2 months ago a very cute mini- jack donkey. He is a 9 month old gelding.

A few days ago he has been recently lifting one leg alternately off the ground & holding it . Very strange - so I have checked for absesses etc. - but nothing. Today I feel some heat in his 2 back hooves only. He is eating grade hay - nothing rich- & he shares his hay with a mini horse. Could this be a sign of founder at such a young age ??

This is my first mini - I have a lot of experience with Shetlands but not mini donkeys ...

Any advice is welcome, pls help I am worried !

Thanks !!!!


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 28, 2008)

HI



and WELCOME to the forum, from snowy Wisconsin! If your feeling heat, something is definitely going on. Donkeys can founder at a young age. I would keep a close eye on it and if he keeps "favoring" the hind legs. I would have my vet check it out. If his hay is only grade, and your sure there isnt alfalfa in it..he shouldn't really of foundered from that..is he getting any grain? Sometimes all it takes is just a very little bit of alfalfa to make a young donkey or horse founder. PLease let us know how he is doing, and we would love to see a pic of him. Corinne


----------



## Peri (Dec 28, 2008)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> HI
> 
> 
> 
> and WELCOME to the forum, from snowy Wisconsin! If your feeling heat, something is definitely going on. Donkeys can founder at a young age. I would keep a close eye on it and if he keeps "favoring" the hind legs. I would have my vet check it out. If his hay is only grade, and your sure there isnt alfalfa in it..he shouldn't really of foundered from that..is he getting any grain? Sometimes all it takes is just a very little bit of alfalfa to make a young donkey or horse founder. PLease let us know how he is doing, and we would love to see a pic of him. Corinne


Hi and thanks for your reply-

Yes , I am new here & new to mini donkeys!

I have many years experience with Shetland ponies & presently have 2 . Periwinkle is new to our family- I feed the same as I feed my Shetlands . Grade hay & no grain.

That is why I find this so strange - he has been eating 2nd cut hay with no alfalfa - Later - I will check him again & give him some bute - I find this unusual to founder at a young 9 months - he does not get any grain....so I am perplexed & worried...

He IS very cute - his name is Periwinkle Pipsqueak ...here is his pic


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Dec 29, 2008)

Awwww...is he cute!



PLEASE check with you vet before using bute. I wont use bute on ANY of my miniatures. (I have 38) Bute can cause ulcers in miniatures, and you must also be "right on" with the dosage. Banamine is a much safer choice in my opinion. Are you still feeling heat and is he favoring his hind legs? Have you talked to your vet? Corinne


----------



## Peri (Jan 2, 2009)

MeadowRidge Farm said:


> Awwww...is he cute!
> 
> 
> 
> PLEASE check with you vet before using bute. I wont use bute on ANY of my miniatures. (I have 38) Bute can cause ulcers in miniatures, and you must also be "right on" with the dosage. Banamine is a much safer choice in my opinion. Are you still feeling heat and is he favoring his hind legs? Have you talked to your vet? Corinne








Just a report about Peri- I have been watching him-& have kept him in for a few days - giving him LOTS of attention & he appears much better - better spirits ...very cheeky & not favoring his hind legs !

I still have no idea what was bothering him !

Good news cause we were worried -We just LOVE him !

Thanks for your support !


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 3, 2009)

My dil got a foundered donkey last year. She is a barefoot trimmer, and the donkey's owner offered her to my dil. Quite a while later, the donkey started limping and an abcess formed. My dil said this was something she expected after the founder. So maybe your donkey foundered, and is just now beginning an abcess. She had her donkey on probiotics.

It is so hard to watch when they are uncomfortable.


----------

